# Gulf Coast Grand Slam -- BIG CHANGES!!!!!



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey kids,

First I want to thank Tommy Holmes for everything he's done to keep this event going and helping us in every way he can.

Here's the changes. 

We've revamped this event because of a lack of sponsors. No t-shirts, no trophies, strictly paychecks.<DIV align=left>This is were this tournament is different than any other you've seen before. This is basically a strict calcutta event. You can enter one or all of the divisions. It's up to you how much you want to spend -- and how much you want to win. The deeper you play, the better it pays.</DIV><DIV align=left>The prizes are for SLAMS ONLY. You must catch all of the required fish (four offshore, three inshore) in order to qualify. </DIV><DIV align=left>The offshore slam is AJ, grouper, red snapper and king mackerel. The inshore slam is redfish, trout and flounder. 
</DIV><DIV align=left>Offshore and inshore both have the following options:</DIV>

$100
$250
$500
$1,000 
<DIV align=left>Payouts will be as folllows: 50/30/20 splt for 11 or more entries per category, 60/40 for 6-10 entries and winner-take-all for 6 or less entries. All of this is minus 10% tournament fees.</DIV><DIV align=left></DIV><DIV align=left>There are no species prizes, no ladies prize and no junior prizes. Only slams win prizes.</DIV><DIV align=left></DIV><DIV align=left>Everything else remains the same and full details are listed on the Web site here: http://saltwater-events.com/gulf_coast_grand_slam_-_inshoreoffshore</DIV><DIV align=left></DIV><DIV align=left>I also want to thank Jim Summers of http://pensacolahousehunter.com/ (Realtor here on the PFF) who was our one sponsor who did not drop us in these tough economic times.</DIV><DIV align=left></DIV><DIV align=left>Look for limited brochures out soon and I hope you find the changes to your liking and come join us for this event.</DIV>


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

We are in come hell or high water, I can't wait! Hopefully the weather will stay as nice as it's been for the tournament. It's time to go big or go home! Good luck to all the boats who fish, we hope to see you there.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Looking forward to it Jake, should be intersting to see who comes strong at the captain's meeting.

Matt's taking out a second mortgage.


----------



## MAXWELL (Nov 11, 2008)

Just heard this tourney went to one slam. Is this true? Also did the hours change for inshore? If this is true I assume it is because it was an idea from other anglers, so I would like to recommend you let us fish the same hours the offshore guys get. Thanks


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *MAXWELL (7/27/2009)*Just heard this tourney went to one slam. Is this true?




Seems that is correct...here's where I asked about it yesterday: http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic389741-2-1.aspx


----------



## MAXWELL (Nov 11, 2008)

You fishing this Hall?


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *MAXWELL (7/27/2009)*You fishing this Hall?




I was until I saw these changes...now I have to think about it...and talk to the crew I had put together. What about ya'll?


----------



## MAXWELL (Nov 11, 2008)

I doubtit. I am probably gonna fish that Slam Dunk Tourney with my daughter. I am not bashing but there is way to many changes to this tournament in the past week or so in my opinion. I completely understand why Joe is going to calcutta only, obviously he doesn't want to lose his ass. But the time changes and format changes confuse me.


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

I understand the strictly calcutta which is fine with me...But I don't see where it says time and format changes. Can you please explain...


----------



## MAXWELL (Nov 11, 2008)

Brant, It is under general discussion about it being only one slam over 2 days. Last year it was the aggregateof two slams over 2 days. Not 100% sure about the time change but we will find out some as Joe can respond. With those hours it sounds like a run for somebody?


----------



## R. Long (Apr 22, 2009)

5:30 till 9:00 pm on sat & 5:30 till 7:00 pm on Sunday



Sounds like since its a two day slam i know where Im going the first 15 1/2 hour day.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *MAXWELL (7/27/2009)*Brant, It is under general discussion about it being only one slam over 2 days. Last year it was the aggregateof two slams over 2 days. Not 100% sure about the time change but we will find out some as Joe can respond. With those hours it sounds like a run for somebody?


Sorry for any confsuion, I've heard there's been some discussion about this making the rounds -- that's good I guess -- but seems to have confused some.

It has gone to one slam and the hours remain the same: 5:30 a.m. shotgun start -- you must be there each day to check out. Scales open until 9 p.m. on Saturday and 7 p.m. on Saturday. Inshore may fish from start to scales close. 

The reason for the switch in format was to hopefully make it more appealing to more boats and generate a better return (read that as more money) for those who choose to fish it. And so as not to lose money on my end as was stated above.

Honestly, i'm putting this on for the guys in the inshore class that want to fish tournaments not for me to make money at this point. I felt like there are enough boats interested that it would at least make it worth y'alls time to get after it.

Payouts are strictly based on turnout. Winner take all up to 6 in one division (options are $100, $250, $500 and $1,000), 6-10 is a 60/40 split and 11 or better is 50/30/20. All of this minus 10% tournament fees.

If you have more questions or just want to tell me your take on making it better for next year, give me a shout at 516-0709.


----------



## MAXWELL (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks for the response Joe, it looks like it will be a great weigh in as usual. Even though I won't be fishing this tournament I would like to personally thank JoeZ, Tommy Holmes, And Paul Redman for making these tourneys happen in such tough economic times. Without these three respectableindividuals, the fishing community in this area would not be the same. Thanks guys.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *MAXWELL (7/27/2009)*Thanks for the response Joe, it looks like it will be a great weigh in as usual. Even though I won't be fishing this tournament I would like to personally thank JoeZ, Tommy Holmes, And Paul Redman for making these tourneys happen in such tough economic times. Without these three respectableindividuals, the fishing community in this area would not be the same. Thanks guys.


Thanks Ryan. There must be something to it because we keep doing it even though I tell my wife to shoot me in the face everytime it gets time to gear up again.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

I'd like to announce the PensacolaHouseHunter.com daily prize for the Grand Slam Inshore. A crisp, new $100 bill to the heaviest redfish, trout or flounder weighed in on Saturday by a tournament competitor.

Bring it!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Guys/Gals,

It seems Joe has had a rough timeholding this together this year. It also seems like I was the only sponsor that did not bail out on him. (There may be others I am not aware of)

How many plan on fishing the tourney? help him out and go play (fish) for a day or two....


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks Jim -- A) for standing by us in this thing and B) For beating the drum.

It's a down year for everyone. Tommy could use the boats, I could use the boats. Everyone needs a little extra right now.

If you're thinking of fishing any of three (inshore, offshore or the shark) please, please go for it. Worst case scenario, you go fishing all weekend.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Because I was going to have to do it sooner or later and was getting curious myself, here are the projected payouts in dollars (not seashells) for the Grand Slam.

THESE ARE NOT OFFICIAL!!!!! I very easily couldv'e had a typo or bad math or brain fart in here somewhere but I think they're pretty on.<P align=center>*$100*

2-6 winner take all minus 10%

$180/$270/$360/$450/$540

7-10 is a 60/40 split minus 10%

7 = 378/280

8 = 432/288

9 = 486/324

10 = 540/360

11 or better is a 50/30/20 split minus 10%

11 = 495/297/198

12 = 540/324/216

13 = 585/351/234

14 = 630/378/252

15 = 675/405/270

16 = 720/432/288

17 = 765/459/306

18 = 810/486/324

19 = 855/513/342

20 = 900/540/360<P align=center>*$250*

2-6 winner take all minus 10%

450/675/900/1125/1350

7-10 is 60/40 split minus 10%

7 = 945/630

8 = 1080/720

9 = 1215/810

10 = 1350/900

11 or better is 50/30/20 split minus 10%

11 = 1237.50/742.50/495

12 = 1350/810/540

13 = 1462.50/877.50/585

14 = 1575/945/630

15 = 1687.50/1012.50/675

16 = 1800/1080/720

17 = 1912.50/1147.50/765

18 = 2025/1215/810

19 = 2137.50/1282.50/855

20 = 2250/1350/900<P align=center>*$500*

2-6 is winner take all minus 10%

900/1350/1800/2250/2700

7-10 is 60/40 split minus 10%

7 = 1890/1260/

8 = 2160/1440

9 = 2430/1620

10 = 2700/1800

11 or better is 50/30/20 split minus 10%

11 = 2475/1485/990

12 = 2700/1620/1080

13 = 2925/1755/1170

14 = 3150/1890/1260

15 = 3375/2025/1350

16 = 3600/2160/1440

17 = 3825/2295/1530

18 = 4050/2430/1620

19 = 4275/2565/1710

20 = 4500/2578/1800<P align=center>*$1,000*

2-6 is winner take all minus 10%

1800/2700/3600/4500/5400

7-10 is 60/40 split minus 10%

7 = 3780/2520

8 = 4320/2880

9 = 4860/3240

10 = 5400/3600

Did not calculate the payouts for 11 or better in this category because I'm realistic.


----------



## Steel Hooked (Jun 29, 2009)

Joe, 

Could you clarify the Bait Rules?Are you not allowed tobuy bait from the bait man on the day of the tourney?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

You can certainly buy bait from the bait boat.

It's an attempt to prevent people from going to a bait pen and pulling out a 25-ppound snapper or 6.5 pound trout.


----------



## R. Long (Apr 22, 2009)

How many boats do you think your gonna realistically get in the inshore slam ( Just A number)


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *R. Long (8/6/2009)*How many boats do you think your gonna realistically get in the inshore slam ( Just A number)


15-20


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

So, I have a question??????????

WHO is gonna get my $100 dollar bill?????

:moon


----------



## Aufishtic (Oct 2, 2007)

Who gets the 10% of the calcutta? And do I signup at the capt meeting


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Aufishtic (8/7/2009)*Who gets the 10% of the calcutta? And do I signup at the capt meeting


Steve!!! You're not dead?!? I'll be damned.

We privatized the tournament this year and the couple of hundred bucks should cover the few expenses we've incurred but all the proceeds from booth space and the casting contest still go the RFRA.

See you tonight.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like we had a lot of tire kickers and no buyers this year.

Eight boats going in the offshore and six in the inshore.

THANK YOU Tommy Holmes for helping me make this tournament possible, couldn't have done it without you.


----------

